# Angst vor eventuellen Lizenzverlust



## litlegerman (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
kurze beschreibung des Sachstands, die Firma in der ich angestellt bin, stellt mir Step 7 Software (5.5) mit Lizenz und einer SPS CPU 314 2dP einem Touchpanel von Microinovation und der dazugehörigen Software + Lizenz zu Privaten übungszwecken zur Verfügung.
Jetzt hat mir unsere Programmierer geraten das ich es auf einem Rechner ohne Internetzugang die Siemens-Lizenz auf einer Seperaten Partition, habt ihr vielleicht auch noch tips, denn ich will auf keinen fall diese Lizenz verlieren


----------



## Matze001 (22 Juni 2011)

Wenn es eine legale Lizenz ist, dann hast du kein Problem.
Sollte diese wegen Festplattencrash, o.ä. "zerstört" werden, dann rufst
du bei Siemens an, gibst die Nummer auf der Schachtel vom Softwarepaket
durch, und bekommst einen neuen Lizenzkey.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## litlegerman (22 Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## vierlagig (22 Juni 2011)

da obere methode unter umständen einige zeit in anspruch nimmt empfehle ich die lizenz zu sichern! das geht über die extra partition, komfortabler aber mit z.b. bestcrypt oder ähnlichem ... dann kann man eine zerstörte lizenz mal eben wieder ausm hut zaubern und spart sich die warterei an der hotline...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Juni 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da obere methode unter umständen einige zeit in anspruch nimmt empfehle ich die lizenz zu sichern! das geht über die extra partition, komfortabler aber mit z.b. bestcrypt oder ähnlichem ... dann kann man eine zerstörte lizenz mal eben wieder ausm hut zaubern und spart sich die warterei an der hotline...



Dann kann Ich auch gleich die Lizenz auf dem Stick lassen und mit dem Lizenzgenerator eine mit der gleichen Seriennummer erzeugen...


----------



## litlegerman (22 Juni 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Dann kann Ich auch gleich die Lizenz auf dem Stick lassen und mit dem Lizenzgenerator eine mit der gleichen Seriennummer erzeugen...



Erzähl mir mehr, und ich mache mich oder die Firma nicht Strafbar oder so richtig?


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

*AmKopfKratz*

Strafbar?
Keine Ahnung, aber mein Bauch sagt "nein", wenn du wirklich nur eine Sicherungskopie machst

Auf alle Fälle dürfte das Gang-und-Gäbe bei einer ordentlichen Firma sein (macht hier wahrscheinlich inkl. mir fast jeder (ZU SICHERUNGSZWECKEN!!!!!!!))


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (22 Juni 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Dann kann Ich auch gleich die Lizenz auf dem Stick lassen und mit dem Lizenzgenerator eine mit der gleichen Seriennummer erzeugen...



steh nicht so auf "lizenzgeneratoren"!


----------



## litlegerman (22 Juni 2011)

und wie geht das?
oder besser wo finde ich so einen Lizenzgenerator, oder kannst du mir so was online stellen


----------



## vierlagig (22 Juni 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *AmKopfKratz*
> 
> ...



die frage zielte auf den generator hin, ich weiß jedenfalls nicht sicher zu sagen in welchem graubereich man sich damit bewegt...


----------



## litlegerman (22 Juni 2011)

Also mir wäre es schon das liebste mit einer sicherheitskopie der Lizenz zu arbeiten ich will sie auch nur auf einem Rechner nutzen, genau so wie es von siemens gewollt ist, ich will mir nur den Stress mit der Firma vermeiden wenn was schiefgehen sollte


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,


vierlagig schrieb:


> die frage zielte auf den generator hin, ich weiß jedenfalls nicht sicher zu sagen in welchem graubereich man sich damit bewegt...


 

DAS ist natürlich Bullshit

Ich ging von einer wirklichen Sicherungskopie aus


MfG


----------



## litlegerman (22 Juni 2011)

Ich würde jetzt echt gerne wisseb WIE ich diese Sicherheitskopie mache!


----------



## bike (22 Juni 2011)

litlegerman schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt echt gerne wisseb WIE ich diese Sicherheitskopie mache!



Ist eine Sicherheitskopie wirklich legal?
Wenn du extra Programme brauchst, um zu kopieren ist es nicht legal.
Und ein einfaches dd funktioniert leider nicht. 
Daher würde ich nachdenken was und wie ich frage.

Wenn du Step7 zu hause nutzen willst, schon einmal an S7lite gedacht?


bike


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,


vierlagig schrieb:


> da obere methode unter umständen einige zeit in anspruch nimmt empfehle ich die lizenz zu sichern! das geht über die extra partition, komfortabler aber mit z.b. bestcrypt oder ähnlichem ... dann kann man eine zerstörte lizenz mal eben wieder ausm hut zaubern und spart sich die warterei an der hotline...


 

Z. B. SO geht das


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (22 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ist eine Sicherheitskopie wirklich legal?
> Wenn du extra Programme brauchst, um zu kopieren ist es nicht legal.



kannst du die entsprechende stelle in der lizenzvereinbarung bitte zitieren?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Juni 2011)

*Acronis*



bike schrieb:


> Ist eine Sicherheitskopie wirklich legal?
> Wenn du extra Programme brauchst, um zu kopieren ist es nicht legal...


So'n Quatsch! Niemand kann dir verbieten, deine Daten zu sichern. Es gibt auch keine Versicherung, welche dir den Verlust von Daten ersetzt. Der Begriff "Kopie" ist hier auch nicht angebracht. Reden wir besser von "Datensicherung".



litlegerman schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt echt gerne wisseb WIE ich diese Sicherheitskopie mache!



Verwende einfach Acronis o.ä. und sichere deine Festplatte oder einzelne Partitionen. Das ist der Mindest-Standard und mehr ist auch nicht notwendig. Natürlich kannst du auch mehrere Datensicherungen anlegen und in verschiedenen Katakomben auf der ganzen Welt auf bewahren. Deine Festplatte kannst du damit in Minutenschnelle jederzeit wieder herstellen, inclusive der Lizenzen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juni 2011)

Im übrigen verkauft Siemens Tools um genau dieses bei
Runtime Systemen zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Matze001 (23 Juni 2011)

Ihr macht euch alle Gedanken.

Fakt ist:

Der Themenstarter nutzt die Software für Test- und "Spiel"-Zwecke.
Wenn es hier mal 1-2 Tage dauert es auf dem offiziellen Siemens Weg zu machen,
tut das keinem Weh.

Warum ihm hier Dinge anbieten die sich in der Grauzone bewegen und für ihn gar nicht
relevant sind? 

Die Angst des Themenstarters ist begründet, er möchte kein Firmeneigentum verlieren.
Die aufgezeigten Lösungen sind aber nicht nötig. Sollte es wirklich zu dem Verlust der Lizenz kommen, warum auch immer, genügt ein Anruf bei Siemens. Fertig.

Bei vielen Anderen hier im Forum sehe ich ein das dies keine Lösung ist, meist ist man auf Montage, vielleicht sogar noch auf der anderen Seite der Welt. Und die Software muss einfach laufen. Das ist Fakt, und das sehe ich auch voll und ganz ein.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (23 Juni 2011)

Danke für den Quatsch 


Das steht nicht in den Lizenzbedingungen, aber es gibt ein Grundsatzurteil vom BGH.

Schaut einmal da:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/bgh-urteil-zu-kopierschutz-umgehen-verboten-1.579835

Daher ist es besser einmal mehr vorsichtig zu sein
Jeder darf machen was er kann oder möchte, doch nicht auf solche Dinge hinzuweisen ist falsch.


bike


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo bike,

nichts für ungut  .



bike schrieb:


> ..Schaut einmal da:
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/bgh-urteil-zu-kopierschutz-umgehen-verboten-1.579835..


Hier geht es um ein Programm zum Umgehen eines Kopierschutzes. Das ist m.E. etwas völlig anderes. Der TE will lediglich seine Daten sichern. Ein Image seiner Festplatte macht heute ohnehin jeder normale Mensch. Ok, junge Leute begreifen erst nach dem ersten Crash dass auch ihre Festplatte irgendwann mal stirbt. Ich war auch mal jung, äh.. jünger als jetzt meine ich. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Juni 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der TE will lediglich seine Daten sichern. Ein Image seiner Festplatte macht heute ohnehin jeder normale Mensch. Gruß, Onkel


 
Und das ist auf jeden Fall erlaubt !
demzufolge auch die Wiederherstellung derselben ...


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2011)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo bike,
> 
> nichts für ungut  .
> 
> ...




```
Ich würde jetzt echt gerne wisseb WIE ich diese Sicherheitskopie mache!
```
Er hat gefragt, wie er eine Kopie seiner Lizenzen machen kann.
Und da habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass es da rechtlich eine Grauzone gibt.
Ich habe nichts zu und wegen Image geschrieben.


bike


----------

